# You bad little enablers - You know who you are!! (Vera Bradley)



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

So I don't even have my Kindle in my hot little hands as of yet (it is on it's way). But you enablers are so bad, you enabled me without even knowing it!! There hasn't been a good Vera Bradley thread in a while, but as I went trouncing through the archives, trying to glean Kindle knowledge from all the wise folks here, on no, I had to trip into a Vera thread. And all you bad enablers were talking about how beautiful, how cheap (discontinues on sale), and how Kindle friendly these bags are! So of course I 'accidentally' clicked the Vera link and $122 later I have a Bowler bag, a Hipster bag, a wallet, a cosmetic bag, and a Mini Tic Tac bag. Oh and of course 2 day shipping because I must have the bags before my Kindle arrives on the scene!!

Tsk tsk you naughty enablers you.


For any one that hasn't seen the Vera thread I speak of here you go: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1943.0.html 
I am not responsible for anything that happens after you click that link .... 

*Ducks and runs away*

 

Rachel

*(Amazon link: Vera Bradley bowler bags)*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL...you were sucked in  I'm interested in the Hipster...can you please let us know how you like it? Thanks.*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> So I don't even have my Kindle in my hot little hands as of yet (it is on it's way). But you enablers are so bad, you enabled me without even knowing it!! There hasn't been a good Vera Bradley thread in a while, but as I went trouncing through the archives, trying to glean Kindle knowledge from all the wise folks here, on no, I had to trip into a Vera thread. And all you bad enablers were talking about how beautiful, how cheap (discontinues on sale), and how Kindle friendly these bags are! So of course I 'accidentally' clicked the Vera link and $122 later I have a Bowler bag, a Hipster bag, a wallet, a cosmetic bag, and a Mini Tic Tac bag. Oh and of course 2 day shipping because I must have the bags before my Kindle arrives on the scene!!
> 
> Tsk tsk you naughty enablers you.
> 
> ...


I'm so ashamed........


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

You make it seem like you weren't warned...............we advertise it well!! LOL


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Free shipping on orders over $75 until May 6th.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Vera Bradley is located in the city I live in, last summer they did a photo shoot at one of the buildings I manage.  Anyway, this weekend is the annual clearance sale of the year!!  It takes place for three days in our Coliseum and it is wall to wall Vera!  It is unbelievable!!  There are so many people there sometimes you have to wait just to get in.  They will have everything from dog leashes to every purse, bag, luggage in all different patterns.  I know what I will be doing this weekend!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> Tsk tsk you naughty enablers you.
> Rachel


Beautifing the world one Kindle at a time.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Saylorgirl said:


> Vera Bradley is located in the city I live in, last summer they did a photo shoot at one of the buildings I manage. Anyway, this weekend is the annual clearance sale of the year!! It takes place for three days in our Coliseum and it is wall to wall Vera! It is unbelievable!! There are so many people there sometimes you have to wait just to get in. They will have everything from dog leashes to every purse, bag, luggage in all different patterns. I know what I will be doing this weekend!


All I can say is..................................I am SO glad I don't live there! And, I'm sure my dh IS thankful too! lol


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> All I can say is..................................I am SO glad I don't live there! And, I'm sure my dh IS thankful too! lol


It can be very dangerous . . . last year I bought bags of stuff for Christmas!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, if we're doing confessions...I've managed to resist Vera as (1) I've always felt if I carried a quilted bag, it should be one I made, because I always have to explain to people that I didn't make it and (2) I'm not a big fan of paisley and (3) I'm more into the streamlined, clean accessories like my Levenger tote.

However...the posts on KBoards made me look at the bowler. I liked the shape and I was unlikely to ever make something that detailed. Eleanor the Kindle told me she wanted a girly bag to go with the new purple ROH I hadn't even ordered yet. I was at a store and found a non-paisley pattern "Purple Punch." So it's sitting here waiting for the ROH to arrive:










Betsy


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I've also been very interested in the hipster. When you get it, will you let us know how you like it?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, if we're doing confessions...I've managed to resist Vera as (1) I've always felt if I carried a quilted bag, it should be one I made, because I always have to explain to people that I didn't make it and (2) I'm not a big fan of paisley and (3) I'm more into the streamlined, clean accessories like my Levenger tote.
> 
> However...the posts on KBoards made me look at the bowler. I liked the shape and I was unlikely to ever make something that detailed. Eleanor the Kindle told me she wanted a girly bag to go with the new purple ROH I hadn't even ordered yet. I was at a store and found a non-paisley pattern "Purple Punch." So it's sitting here waiting for the ROH to arrive:
> 
> ...


The Purple Punch is my new favorite. Just the right amount of color. It goes great with the Purple Oberon.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

they are so hard to pass up


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a hipster and have used it to carry Baby in an oberon cover.  She fits very well and there is plenty of extra room for wallet, cell, keys, etc.  I also really like that it has an extra pocket in the front and that the strap is adjustable.


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great choice. Almost makes me want to replace my Daisy bowler bag to this one so it can match my purple ROH.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Saylorgirl said:


> Vera Bradley is located in the city I live in, last summer they did a photo shoot at one of the buildings I manage. Anyway, this weekend is the annual clearance sale of the year!! It takes place for three days in our Coliseum and it is wall to wall Vera! It is unbelievable!! There are so many people there sometimes you have to wait just to get in. They will have everything from dog leashes to every purse, bag, luggage in all different patterns. I know what I will be doing this weekend!


We have tickets for Friday! I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> I've also been very interested in the hipster. When you get it, will you let us know how you like it?


I got it a few weeks ago (this is an older thread) and I really love all my bags. I did end up picking apart the handles on the bowler (like someone suggested) because they were a bit to stuff otherwise, but now I LOVE this bag. It fits everything perfectly!! I haven't had the chance to use the hipster too much, but so far I love that too. It fits the Kindle and a few other things really well, and it hangs nicely on the body. I am very happy with my purchases!!

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

CoolMom1960 said:


> We have tickets for Friday! I cant wait!!!!!


Enjoy!! I will be there Friday also! Bringing my kindle with me!


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Saylorgirl said:


> Enjoy!! I will be there Friday also! Bringing my kindle with me!


I as well. I hear you have to stand in line for awhile.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

CoolMom1960 said:


> I as well. I hear you have to stand in line for awhile.


You have to wait to get in and wait to check out!! But it is so worth it, wall to wall Vera!! People go crazy there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> I got it a few weeks ago (this is an older thread) and I really love all my bags. I did end up picking apart the handles on the bowler (like someone suggested) because they were a bit to stuff otherwise, but now I LOVE this bag. It fits everything perfectly!! I haven't had the chance to use the hipster too much, but so far I love that too. It fits the Kindle and a few other things really well, and it hangs nicely on the body. I am very happy with my purchases!!
> 
> Cheers!
> Rachel


I like the stiffness of the handles, but I think I'm going to take the magnets out of the external pockets because I want to carry my netbook in the Bowler, too, and they seem like pretty powerful magnets, I don't want to risk the hard drive....

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a Vera Bradley coupon for a free luggage Tag if you spend $40.  I am not going to use it.  If anybody wants it send me a PM with your address and I will mail it to you.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My sisters and I went to the sale this morning and arrived shortly after 9:00 am. I was happy to see that we didn't have to wait to get in....just walked right in. There were lots of people as usual, but not as bad as I expected on the first day. It took about 15 minutes to check out....not bad at all since it continually moves.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, if we're doing confessions...I've managed to resist Vera as (1) I've always felt if I carried a quilted bag, it should be one I made, because I always have to explain to people that I didn't make it and (2) I'm not a big fan of paisley and (3) I'm more into the streamlined, clean accessories like my Levenger tote.
> However...the posts on KBoards made me look at the bowler. I liked the shape and I was unlikely to ever make something that detailed. Eleanor the Kindle told me she wanted a girly bag to go with the new purple ROH I hadn't even ordered yet. I was at a store and found a non-paisley pattern "Purple Punch." So it's sitting here waiting for the ROH to arrive:
> 
> 
> ...


Betsy.... I LOVE this bag!! I'm not a paisley person either so I had not bought any Vera until someone posted pictures of the Botanica (now retired) backpack. I bought the backpack, and then the Lola, and then the Bowler..... and then a Bowler and Lola for my sister-in-law who loved mine. 
We may be enablers.... but we can certainly take pride in the fact that we are so VERY dedicated and good at it!! Mom always said, "Whatever you do, do it well !!"


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been looking at hipsters not for kindle, though it could go in there, but for traveling. When I go on vacation or to football games or whatever, it would be nice to throw my wallet and my camera in there and not have to fight with purse straps. I think I love the java blue color.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I drove by the Coliseum tonight on my way home from my office, and the line of cars waiting to get into the parking lot was unreal!!  There were more cars there for the Vera sale than for a rock concert!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Betsy.... I LOVE this bag!! I'm not a paisley person either so I had not bought any Vera until someone posted pictures of the Botanica (now retired) backpack. I bought the backpack, and then the Lola, and then the Bowler..... and then a Bowler and Lola for my sister-in-law who loved mine.
> We may be enablers.... but we can certainly take pride in the fact that we are so VERY dedicated and good at it!! Mom always said, "Whatever you do, do it well !!"


I took the magnets out this morning now I have to stitch the little pockets back up. I used it today with my Kindle and my netbook and it worked great! Pockets for the cell phone, the Godiva dark chocolate pearl box and my key, business cards in the outer small pocket, everything nicely organized. Till I start filling it up with "stuff."

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> My sisters and I went to the sale this morning and arrived shortly after 9:00 am. I was happy to see that we didn't have to wait to get in....just walked right in. There were lots of people as usual, but not as bad as I expected on the first day. It took about 15 minutes to check out....not bad at all since it continually moves.


But you didn't tell us what you bought! Enquiring, enabling minds want to know!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> But you didn't tell us what you bought! Enquiring, enabling minds want to know!


I only bought 4 things.....usually I buy more but this year I need to watch the money. I bought a Back Sack in the Peacock pattern, a Tech Case in the black microfiber for my iPod, a Checkbook Cover and an All-in-one Wristlet in the Raspberry Fizz. Love the items I bought and got great deals! I looked at the Bowlers but all they had was patterns that I didn't like. I want to get a Bowler in the new Bali Gold pattern so I tried not to spend much there. Oh, I got a free item too that they gave to us for paying the $5 registration fee.....it's a small version of the travel cosmetic (without the inside pockets). It's really cute....haven't figured out what I'm using it for yet, but I'm sure something will come to me soon.

I'll probably go back today or tomorrow and see what they've marked down even more. That will probably sway me to buy some more things!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

When I first started the bowler bag thread; I tooted the Vera Bradley horn and we bought, bragged and posted in bulk.  I think there were a couple hundred posts from us "bagladies"
Now, I have dubbed the famous Ms. Vera Bradley...Vera GLADLEY; as she gladly takes our money.  I do love that separate section in the bowler for the K.  Purple punch is to die for.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I only bought 4 things.....usually I buy more but this year I need to watch the money. I bought a Back Sack in the Peacock pattern, a Tech Case in the black microfiber for my iPod, a Checkbook Cover and an All-in-one Wristlet in the Raspberry Fizz. Love the items I bought and got great deals! I looked at the Bowlers but all they had was patterns that I didn't like. I want to get a Bowler in the new Bali Gold pattern so I tried not to spend much there. Oh, I got a free item too that they gave to us for paying the $5 registration fee.....it's a small version of the travel cosmetic (without the inside pockets). It's really cute....haven't figured out what I'm using it for yet, but I'm sure something will come to me soon.
> 
> I'll probably go back today or tomorrow and see what they've marked down even more. That will probably sway me to buy some more things!


By Saturday or Sunday the prices will really drop!! I saw about eight tour buses pulling into the Coliseum this morning, it looked packed already.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

In the past they have marked down each day and then on Sunday everything is dirt cheap I've heard. My SIL went on Sunday last year and she said they were lined up all the way around the inside of the Coliseum to get in (like the first day usually is). I think I'll skip that....nothing I want that bad to stand in line just to enter. )

Wow! 8 tour buses! Sounds like today may have been busier than yesterday. When we were there in the morning I only saw 2 tour buses, unless they were parked somewhere else. (Maybe the drivers figured it would be a while so they went to get breakfast!).


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow!  I went back to the Vera sale this morning and boy was it crazy!! They had marked things down even more and radio stations were announcing it also, so every female was there I think! I bought a few more things.....they had the Purse Cosmetic cases for $3!! I had to grab a couple of those since you never seem to have enough of those. Great size for lots of different uses. I also got the Ultimate Wallet for $20 and a Cargo Sling for $15.  Lots of neat goodies!! People were carrying 2 or 3 large garbage-size bags full of Vera out! It amazes me to see that. Can't imagine how those that came by charter bus are going to get everything to fit. They may be holding bags all the way home!

Saylorgirl.....have you gone yet? Find any good bargains


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

In my experience charter buses have huge cargo bins for luggage.  I doubt anyone had to carry their bags if they didn't want to.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I am so jealous of the ones getting to go to the big sale. But the hipster I just bought is helping to ease the pain some.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm going tonight after work and then again tomorrow!!!  It is crazy isn't it!


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I went on Friday and it was INSANE!  We got in a 9 am - shopped until 10.30 and stood in line until noon to check out! At our hotel we talked to several other people who were staying at the same hotel.  They had been at the sale Wedsnesday, Thursday and were going again on Friday.

People were nuts.  I got 2 baby bags, 2 cargo slings, a set of cosmetic bags, a purse cosmetic, a super tote, beach towel, most all in Riviera Blue and some in Pink Elephant.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thread resurrection time.

O.K. So, I'm not usually a Big Vera Bradley fan. . . .frequently I find the designs too busy and the colors just don't grab me. But I was wandering through AAFES (military department store) today and saw one that caught my eye. It was only $47 because the Exchange routinely discounts. So I bought it. It's called Little Betsy and the color is Mod Floral Pink. I'm not usually a pink person or a floral person, and the one I got has, it seems to me, much less pink than this illustration as well as much less 'floral'. But, there you have it! Go figure.










The really weird thing that I noticed once I got up to the check out, is that the three bras I bought all coordinate: one white, one tan, one pink. I must have been in a mood today! Though I don't suppose anyone will ever know if my underwear coordinates with my purse.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thread resurrection time.
> 
> O.K. So, I'm not usually a Big Vera Bradley fan. . . .frequently I find the designs too busy and the colors just don't grab me. But I was wandering through AAFES (military department store) today and saw one that caught my eye. It was only $47 because the Exchange routinely discounts. So I bought it. It's called Little Betsy and the color is Mod Floral Pink. I'm not usually a pink person or a floral person, and the one I got has, it seems to me, much less pink than this illustration as well as much less 'floral'. But, there you have it! Go figure.
> 
> The really weird thing that I noticed once I got up to the check out, is that the three bras I bought all coordinate: one white, one tan, one pink. I must have been in a mood today! Though I don't suppose anyone will ever know if my underwear coordinates with my purse.


I've picked up a couple of Vera purses recently at AAFES for really good prices - got lucky & was there when they were closing out the style or the pattern & had them marked way down. And I just ordered one from the website for our trip to Disney, it's the mini Hipster, small with a long shoulder strap so I can wear it cross-body. 

(Don't get it here by the way - it's only $15 on the Vera website...wait, I take that back - it was coming up as $33+ in linkmaker but when you click on the link it's $17.99, might be a better deal when you factor in shipping, which was $8 from the Vera site.)
I like the size & I don't like to carry much with me there & I don't like the fanny packs.
I was never much of a Vera fan either until recently, but they're just so nice & lightweight, and the sales on the website were so good....
And hey, even if no one else knows your underwear coordinates, you will!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I carry a Little Betsy in Java Blue. I love it. I love all the pockets and my kindle fits inside nicely.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought 4 new Vera's week before last. I'm a bad, bad girl. (Cheap finds...didn't pay retail)
All four are in the new Blue Rhapsody:

Small Duffel
Large Duffel
Miller Bag (great for beach)
& Bucket Tote
http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?colorid=32&sku=350%3a32


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

What fine city are you gals shopping in? I live in rural MN and there is no such event here. *sigh*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Magpie said:


> What fine city are you gals shopping in? I live in rural MN and there is no such event here. *sigh*


Check the sale area of the website - there are still some good deals there.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

sjc said:


> I bought 4 new Vera's week before last. I'm a bad, bad girl. (Cheap finds...didn't pay retail)
> All four are in the new Blue Rhapsody:
> 
> Small Duffel
> ...


I don't have any Vera Bradley bags, but I like the blue rhapsody pattern.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I just visited and did a little early Christmas shopping for my daughter.  I also got me a weekender (I think it was) and a couple other things.    There are some really good buys.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I don't have any Vera Bradley bags, but I like the blue rhapsody pattern.


It really is a stunning pattern. The deep navy with the purple green and teal are a great contrast...very vibrant but not shockingly so.

I scored 2 on ebay, one at a store in ct and one at believe it or not at a shoe store.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This is probably one of the best buys on there right now - from $90 down to $25 - IF you like the pattern. It's not one of my favorites (even though it's the pattern the mini hipster is that I just ordered), and when I actually measured it out I realized it's a bit larger than I like. So not a great deal for me...but for someone else....

http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?dept=400&sku=10327%3a6


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo:  That's not a deal, it's a steal!!  Wow.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ was just delivered this morning. Very cute. My wallet won't even fit in it, but that's fine. Thought my husband's head might explode when I said "Ooh, my Disney World purse is here!" But I know I'll be using it for other outings like that where I just need to take minimal stuff rather than the "mom purse" stuff I can't seem to get away from taking with me most of the time. It's perfect for that. And way better than a fanny pack - my daughter will be proud!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi!
I have been a big fan of Vera Bradley for years and just recently purchased a Kindle.  I find that my hipster bags (in blue rhapsody & puccini) are perfect for times when I want to carry my K2 with me.  I'm able to fit my K2 (in an Oberon case), small change purse (w/ money, ID, credit cards, etc), make-up bag, keys, cell phone and sunglasses.  It's a great bag.  Although I bought a Borsa Bella travel bag, I find that I use my VB hipster more because of the additional pockets.

Also - for those of you in the Chicagoland area, VB will be opening their first outlet store in Aurora this November!


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

I have 4 Vera Bradley bags, I love them.  I have managed to always get good deals on them through ebags.com.  They have good prices and allows me to be able to get more!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I was the one who started this thread and got those 3 bags for mother's day and I have to say I was just thinking the other day that those were the best money I ever spent!!  Usually I'll buy 3 of something and only end up using one.  But I have found good uses for all 3, my bowler bag is used daily.  I carry my Kindle in the big pocket, my wallet, GPS, cosmetic bag, and various papers in the middle, then my camera, keys, pens, and cell phone in the 3 smaller pockets.  It holds everything so well, I looove it!!  Then I use my smaller pink elephant bag to hold food for at work.  I used to have a draw to store snacks, but now I don't so this works perfectly and I get to look at the pretty fabric everyday.  Then I have my hipster that I use when we go somewhere that we are walking around.  Like I wore it to a museum the other day.  Since the bowler has short handles, it's not good for walking around, but the hipster is perfect!!!  I am very happy with my purchases.

Remember to check out all the stuff in the discontinued colors, those are great deals!! If I wasn't in love with the ones I have I would consider some more 

Rachel


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Remember this thread? We started an epidemic...we ended up dubbing Vera Bradley "Vera Gladly" because she _gladly_ takes our money with the overabundance of our purchases...
So many of us bought the Vera Bradley Bowler Bag:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1943.0.html


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

> Remember to check out all the stuff in the discontinued colors, those are great deals!!


  Discontined colors?! How did I miss that? [....runs off to check discontinued colors]


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

ellesu said:


> Discontined colors?! How did I miss that? [....runs off to check discontinued colors]


Uh oh I am now the bad bad enabler!!  Hope you find some goodies, there are some good ones this time. Oh and remmeber when you are looking at a certain style of bag and you click on the discontinued fabric, if you go to the bottom of the page, you can click and see all the patterns available in that fabric (and they are all on sale!) Ooops that probably didn't help did it?


Rachel


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Not able to do custom orders though, right?  Just checking...


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't believe so, I think whatever they have on the website is it......


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Darn!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

> Oh and remmeber when you are looking at a certain style of bag and you click on the discontinued fabric, if you go to the bottom of the page, you can click and see all the patterns available in that fabric (and they are all on sale!) Ooops that probably didn't help did it?


thanks! (I think....)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just bought a sale color (mod floral blue) original handbag.  I didn't think I liked the Vera Bradley designs that much, but this one is nice.  It was about $23 at ebags.  It's smaller than I'd visualized, but I usually have to carry a separate tote anyway for bigger things.  It's too small for a kindle.  I was enabled here, of course, but at that price it's OK.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw an episode of Ace of Cakes last night and they did a Vera Bradley bag cake for some woman. It looked incredible!

http://www.charmcitycakes.com/blog/2009/08/purses-pictures-pig-outs-peeps-and-private-planes


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I watched that Ace of Cakes episode.  The decorator did a great job on the VB cake.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I watched that Ace of Cakes episode. The decorator did a great job on the VB cake.
> deb


It was unbelievable. I caught it towards the end and thought, "Gee, that looks like one of those VB bags"...then heard the name mentioned. I watched the end thinking one of our KBers might be the cake recipient.


----------

